# Upgrading Sawstop Motor



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

*Upgrading Sawstop Motor*

I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws). 
I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.

Remove gas shock (top and bottom bolt):

















Remove motor by removing mount bolts (19mm socket) and lift free from drive belt

















Install new gas shock (easier to do with motor out)
Remove switch assembly and control box:








control box bolts:








Open switch assembly by removing seven screws








Then unclip white plug from old 120V control box and clip in plug from new control box. Reassemble and reinstall switch and control box onto saw








Reinstall new motor (may need someone to help hold the motor while you tighten the bolts, it's heavy!) Make sure motor pulley lines up on drive belt. Drive belt tension: it should deflect less than 1/4" with finger pressure.

Feed motor power wire through opening in saw. Wire motor.

You're now done, enjoy 3hp!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


All-in-all, looks like it went pretty easily! Gotta love it when that happens!


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


Not bad! In the end you do end up paying a little extra ($120) but you end up with a spare 1.75hp motor. This is a great option for anyone who isn't sure if they need the extra horsepower up front.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


Thanks Rob; I wasn't sure I needed 3hp when I bought the saw, but it was nice to be able to do such a simple upgrade when I needed it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


Good thinking,well done.


----------



## RustyHacksaw (Dec 10, 2014)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


Did you find a use for, or did you find a way to recoup some of the cost by selling your old motor? Would there be a market for it?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


I kept the motor, I'm sure that someday I'll find a use for it, I''m not sure there's a big market for a used 1.75 hp Sawstop motor.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


Are you glad that you changed over to the 3hp motor? I have the same saw and was toying around with the same idea.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


Alan; yes after a year of use, I'm glad that I've upgraded. The saw used to regularly have trouble with 8/4 stock, now I can cut pretty much any thickness of wood with ease.


----------



## MikeNelson (Dec 4, 2015)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


I am making this same switch, in case anyone is interested in purchasing a 1.75 HP motor and 110 v wiring.


----------



## Hewy (Jan 16, 2011)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


I have the 1.75 HP motor which I run on 110V volts. I have found that that the saw runs the best if
you run a dedicated #12 wire, 20 amp circuit directly to the saw. When I first hooked up my saw I
plugged it into an existing 20 amp wall plug, but this circuit had other things also connect such as lights
and a radio, which lowers the available amps to the saw motor. 
After I made this change I cut 8/4 red oak with a full kerf 40 tooth Forrest blade with no trouble.
The other thing to consider is changing the motor and switch to run the saw on 220 volts . I know this is a option from Saw Stop. The saw still has the same 1.75 HP but uses less amps.

Hewy


----------



## MikeNelson (Dec 4, 2015)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


I have made the conversion and I agree with Manitario, I did experience a bit of bog down in the past, but not now! Also, it was pretty straight forward, a small thing, when you order parts, the pulley comes installed on the motor, so no need to order a pulley, set screw or key.


----------



## KZrusterations (Jul 20, 2017)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


I know this is a pretty old blog but I'm hoping the man who wrote this blog sees this! Hello my name is kevin and I recently purchased a pcs sawstop on an auction and it didn't come with a motor. Seeing that you have a extra one would you be interested in parting with it?? It would be a great help to me. Thank you


----------



## MikeNelson (Dec 4, 2015)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...





> I know this is a pretty old blog but I m hoping the man who wrote this blog sees this! Hello my name is kevin and I recently purchased a pcs sawstop on an auction and it didn t come with a motor. Seeing that you have a extra one would you be interested in parting with it?? It would be a great help to me. Thank you
> 
> Yes I am, I'm in central Illinois. Near Champaign IL, is it possible to pick it up? Shipping might be prohibitive


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


Hi, yes I have the motor still and I think that I kept the strut and the switch too. I'm up in Canada and the motor weighs a good 20-30lbs so it might not be worth it for you for me to ship it. I'd talk with Sawstop and get a price on one of their motors; when I upgraded the 3hp motor they sold me was pretty reasonable. 
Let me know, happy to ship it to you if you want it.


----------



## Buzz89 (Feb 18, 2019)

Manitario said:


> *Upgrading Sawstop Motor*
> 
> I have a 1.75hp PCS Sawstop. I considered the 3hp version initially, but then balked at the extra cost and reasoned that 1.75hp would be more than enough. Fast forward two years and most of my woodworking involves thick 2" slabs…even with a sharp, thin kerf blade the motor really struggles. So, I called Sawstop to see if it was possible to upgrade the motor rather than have to buy a whole new saw. They were very helpful and explained that the 1.75 and 3hp PCS saws are the same, just with different motors and switch boxes. So yes, for $550 I could buy the motor and switch assembly and upgrade (which is basically the price difference between the two saws).
> I'd looked on the web to see if someone else had done the switch, but couldn't find anything. Swapping motors was easy and took just over an hour; I documented the process in case anyone else does it.
> ...


dude i just got my 3hp upgrade today and stumbled across this thread! Thanks! Gunna come in handy tomorrow


----------

